# easystreet help



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

Im trying to program the ride height function for my easy street but without a manual Im a bit lost. I did the tune and started with everything above 35 psi so it would allow it. Held the ride height button until it said "set ride height" and then let go, after it just said "ride height" then I started adjusting. After that Im lost and I cant figure out how to save my settings because When I exit out of that and turn on the "auto" and "ride height" from the menu it goes back to the previous owners height settings. Any help?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

When it says ride height I'd did save whatever u were set at. Lower your car and then hit the ride height button(middle one)


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

yea, tried that. all is does is return the the old ride height settings, not the one I had just entered.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

> How to set your "Ride Height".
> 1. Make sure you have your system tuned. "See Above"
> 2. In Manual Mode lift your vehicle to your desired Height
> and pressure.
> ...



http://www.airliftcompany.com/manuals/ES_MN-606_27630_27631.pdf


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

STOOF G37 said:


> http://www.airliftcompany.com/manuals/ES_MN-606_27630_27631.pdf


I looked on their site and even called for one on 3 seperate occations, asked the same question to airlift and they couldnt help me. You are awesome. thank you


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

no problem 

im not gonna lie, it wasnt that easy to find lol


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

ok, so Ive gone over the directions from autoppilot numerous times and for some reason it still wont set the height. If going from the directions I need to set the desired pressure before pressing the "B" button then it wont set my PSI. Because in order for my rears to even semi sit they have to be well below the required 35psi. heres my pressures. FRONTS 70psi - REARS 11psi and if I set those prior to pressing the "B" button then I get an error message saying "Range!". Im lost at what to do since even after looking over the directions it still wont set and save... or im just not getting something here...


----------



## russw (Mar 20, 2010)

I dont think you can preset ride height with less then 30-35psi in the bags to save damage to them running under-inflated


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

11 psi rear and 70 front?? Wouldnt that have you way lifted in the front and almost bottomed in the rear? My ride height is like 20-25psi front and 35-45 rear


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

russw said:


> I dont think you can preset ride height with less then 30-35psi in the bags to save damage to them running under-inflated


 I know, I called airlift and they had told me that as long as you have atleast 35+ psi in each bags that you can then save down to whatever psi youd like (Im finding that hard to believe now)



rabriolet said:


> 11 psi rear and 70 front?? Wouldnt that have you way lifted in the front and almost bottomed in the rear? My ride height is like 20-25psi front and 35-45 rear


 I know it sounds whack but without a frame notch yet or sway removed even at 70psi im rubbing axle and and sitting from 23" and the rears at 11psi I cant even put my pinky finger in the gap. Im running Airlift front struts and AirHouse II rears with Dorbritz D-cups. I cant figure out why it takes so much to lift the front and so little for the rear...


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

What fronts are you running??? Is it the slam with the dbl. bellow bag or the performance with the sleeve?


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow...not only do those pressures seem way off but its going to handle like crap...super stiff in the front and like nothing in back. Something seems off to me


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

yea something isnt right. 11 in the rear and 70 up front? what setup are you running and on what car


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> What fronts are you running??? Is it the slam with the dbl. bellow bag or the performance with the sleeve?


ive tried calling you jesse but everytime you're out or busy, ive talked to chelsea and ben about it and both went to you for answers. But the fronts are the Lifestyle kit 75513 sleeve trimmed



SocksA3 said:


> Wow...not only do those pressures seem way off but its going to handle like crap...super stiff in the front and like nothing in back. Something seems off to me


it rides like ****. Bounces everywhere



tomespo said:


> yea something isnt right. 11 in the rear and 70 up front? what setup are you running and on what car


thats what I thought too..
set up consits of;
5 gallon tank
2 parker water traps
2 400c viair compressors
2 easystreet manifolds
easy street autopilot
airlift lifestyle front struts
airhouse II rear bags w/ dorbrits D-cups
1/4 line
all on my 20th

like youve stated prior, your front pressure of 20-25 hardly even raises my car a centimeter. i need ATLEAST 55-60psi to raise it up enough to where it wont be sitting on tire.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Sent you my cell number via PM ikatz.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

With a bellow style bag in the rear can explain running low psi, but I have to think about the front. Sleeves def run a higher pressure than a bellow. I went from running sleeves in the rear of my ride at 45 psi to a dbl bellow rear running around 10-15 psi. I know some honda guys running front sleeves that are in the 70 psi range. Can you post some pics of your front at ride height and rear, then all the way up and all the way down?


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

all up- F(105-111psi) R(90-95psi)

















ride height-

















all out-


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Thats weird.

I usually have the reverse, low PSI front and Higher rear.

You sure the senders are in the right valves?


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

im positive that everything is connected correctly. it all works fine and how it should, the psi variance is just way off for some reason.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ugh. this makes my decision to go with a switch box for the mk4 even easier. the less electronic controlled things the better lol


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> ugh. this makes my decision to go with a switch box for the mk4 even easier. the less electronic controlled things the better lol


theres nothing wrong with the digital at all, its just that since Im running whack PSI the ride height refuses to save my settings at what they need to be... or its the bags themselves that are wrong, or even right but who knows


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

exactly....who knows.

besides the other issue if the ECU for the autopilot takes a dump then your stuck.


----------



## lkatz (Oct 12, 2008)

Still no answers?


----------



## Cz3ch (Mar 27, 2008)

not to be a thread digger but I got the same issue, the minimum 30psi in my rear makes me look like a 4x4 (seriously) any fix or way around this ?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

What rear bags are you running? They put that pressure limit there because running at a lower pressure can cause the bag to compress oddly and rub on itself. 

You'll want to do something about the overall compressed height of your rear setup by altering the mounts or something along those lines. This will lower the height of your car at 40 psi for example.


----------



## Cz3ch (Mar 27, 2008)

running air lift rears, i haven't put my bilstein struts in yet either.


----------

